# Problème de suppression propre Bootcamp avec l'Assistant Bootcamp



## zengib (18 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai parcouru beaucoup de conversations qui se rapprochent plus ou moins de mon problème mais je ne préfère pas me lancer seul dans les commandes du terminal touchant aux partitions.

J'ai voulu supprimer Bootcamp Windows 10 avec l'Assistant Bootcamp mais celui renvoyait le message :
*"Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition."*

Après quelques manipulations dans l'Utilitaire de disque sans toucher à la partition BOOTCAMP, l'Asssistant renvoie toujours le même message.

Voici la situation : dual boot (alt) ok - boot W10 ok (mais disque de démarrage macOS invisible) - boot macOS *High Sierra APFS - FileVault désactivé - *ok (disque de démarrage W10 visible) avec :

```
MacBook-Air-de-superuser:~ superuser$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         209.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                40.9 GB    disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         883.3 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +883.3 MB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              892.9 KB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +209.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            49.1 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 28.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4
```

Il semblerait que la partition Sans titre dont je ne sais plus quoi faire se loge entre les partitions BOOTCAMP et Macintosh HD.

Quelques commandes supplémentaires (inquiétantes ?) :

```
MacBook-Air-de-superuser:~ superuser$ diskutil verifyDisk disk0

Started partition map verification on disk0

Checking prerequisites

Checking the partition list

Checking the partition map size

Checking for an EFI system partition

Checking the EFI system partition's size

Checking the EFI system partition's file system

Checking the EFI system partition's folder content

Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces

Checking booter partitions

Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions

The partition map appears to be OK

Finished partition map verification on disk0

MacBook-Air-de-superuser:~ superuser$ diskutil verifyDisk disk1

Nonexistent, unknown, or damaged partition map scheme

If you are sure this disk contains a (damaged) APM, MBR, or GPT partition

scheme, you might be able to repair it with "diskutil repairDisk disk1"

MacBook-Air-de-superuser:~ superuser$ diskutil verifyDisk disk2

Nonexistent, unknown, or damaged partition map scheme

If you are sure this disk contains a (damaged) APM, MBR, or GPT partition

scheme, you might be able to repair it with "diskutil repairDisk disk2"
```

Que faire : agir sur les partitions pour réussir une suppression propre via l'Assistant Bootcamp ? supprimer les "traces" de Bootcamp manuellement ? ...

Sans vouloir aller plus loin à ce stade, je vous remercie d'avance pour toute votre aide.
Mes données sensibles ont été sauvegardées sur un support externe, j'ai créée un clé USB d'installation High Sierra donc je suis aussi partant pour une solution radicale.

Merci et à bientôt.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir *zengib
*
Est-ce que tu veux supprimer ces 2 partitions :

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                40.9 GB    disk0s3
 4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         883.3 MB   disk0s4
```


la *disk0s3* est celle de la partition *BOOTCAMP* et la *disk0s4* est la partition de résidence du magasin de stockage d'un minuscule *Container APFS* (identifié comme *disk1*) et contenant un volume *Sans titre disk1s2*.

=> donc la question est : c'est bien ces 2 partitions ensemble que tu veux supprimer pour récupérer leur espace à la partition principale *disk0s2* et au volume *Macintosh HD* de son *Container disk2* ?


----------



## zengib (18 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir Macomaniac,

Oui, je crois bien que c'est exactement ça, car au final je veux conserver la partition *Macintosh HD* seulement et donc, si je te suis la cible serait un seul conteneur *disk1* (maximum de l'espace disponible) identifié *disk0s2 *sur le *disk0* qui contiendrait sur le *disk1 *les mêmes volumes que le *disk2* d'aujourd'hui donc un partitionnement modifié tel que APFS *disk1* avec les volumes APFS identifiés *disk1s1-s4.*

Je ne suis pas sûr mais si c'est ce qu'il faut faire, je suis fébrile sur les commandes à passer...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2017)

Alors voici la série de commandes (à passer l'une après l'autre - en copier-coller direct chaque fois. Rassure toi : tu ne peux pas supprimer le *Container APFS* sur le volume *Macintosh HD* duquel tu es actuellement démarré --> donc tu peux contempler la suite des opérations avec un détachement stoïcien).


```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 rien
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
```


la 1ère commande supprime le *Container disk1* (qui contenait le volume *Sans titre*) et convertit la partition de résidence *disk0s4* à un format *JHFS+* montant un volume intitulé *rien*

la 2è supprime la partition *disk0s3 BOOTCAMP* en la virant à de l'espace libre

la 3è supprime la partition *disk0s4* *rien* en la virant aussi à de l'espace libre

la 4è récupère l'espace libéré à la partition de résidence *disk0s2* > et au *Container disk2* inscrit sur elle.


----------



## zengib (18 Octobre 2017)

Super, merci infiniment macomaniac, voici les nouvelles jolies partitions ) :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            49.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 28.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

J'ai redémarré, tout est ok.

Pour aller au bout du bout de la démarche, il reste juste le dual boot encore présent.

Je pense sans certitude que la suppression propre par l'Assistant Bootcamp est sensé le virer et je me demande si il n'existe pas une commande qui ira bien. Ça se passe dans l'EFI ?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2017)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre en ce qui concerne la distribution des partitions.



zengib a dit:


> Ça se passe dans l'EFI ?



Oui : à tous les coups il y a dans le volume *EFI* de la partition *disk0s1* un *boot_loader* de gestionnaire de démarrage (genre : «Grub» ou autre). Comme, dans le temps du boot (démarrage) > tous les volumes sans exception sont montés sur les partitions  --> il s'ensuit que le *boot_loader* en question du volume *EFI* monté se trouve détecté par le *boot_manager* (gestionnaire de démarrage de l'*EFI* lancé par la touche "*alt*") > à moins qu'une adresse de démarrage automatique en *NVRAM* ne pointe sur lui (démarrage normal).

Pour s'enquérir de tout ce bazar --> passe les commandes suivantes (purement informatives) :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
```


pour monter le volume *EFI* sur la partition *disk0s1*


```
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
```


qui va retourner la liste (récursive) des objets présents dans le volume *EFI*


```
nvram -p
```


qui retourne le tableau des variables de la mémoire *NVRAM*

=> tu n'as qu'à poster les 2 tableaux (volume *EFI* et mémoire *NVRAM*) dans une fenêtre du code pour donner une idée de l'état des lieux.

NB. si tu veux re-démonter le volume *EFI* (normalement non monté automatiquement pour le temps de la session d'utilisateur) --> commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s1
```
 ou panneau de l'«Utiltaire de Disque».


----------



## zengib (19 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir macomaniac et encore merci pour ton aide inestimable, voici donc les tableaux :
- Volume *EFI* (boot Microsoft très verbeux...)

```
MacBook-Air-de-superuser:~ superuser$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI
BOOTLOG                System Volume Information
EFI                Temp

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE        Boot        Microsoft

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBA71_0171_B00.fd

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot:
bootx64.efi

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft:
Boot        Recovery

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot:
BCD        bootmgr.efi    fi-FI        kd_02_14e4.dll    lv-LV        sk-SK
BCD.LOG        cs-CZ        fr-CA        kd_02_15b3.dll    memtest.efi    sl-SI
BCD.LOG1    da-DK        fr-FR        kd_02_1969.dll    nb-NO        sr-Latn-CS
BCD.LOG2    de-DE        hr-HR        kd_02_19a2.dll    nl-NL        sr-Latn-RS
BOOTSTAT.DAT    el-GR        hu-HU        kd_02_8086.dll    pl-PL        sv-SE
Fonts        en-GB        it-IT        kd_07_1415.dll    pt-BR        tr-TR
Resources    en-US        ja-JP        kd_0C_8086.dll    pt-PT        uk-UA
bg-BG        es-ES        kd_02_10df.dll    kdstub.dll    qps-ploc    zh-CN
boot.stl    es-MX        kd_02_10ec.dll    ko-KR        ro-RO        zh-HK
bootmgfw.efi    et-EE        kd_02_1137.dll    lt-LT        ru-RU        zh-TW

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Fonts:
chs_boot.ttf        malgun_boot.ttf        msjh_boot.ttf        segmono_boot.ttf
cht_boot.ttf        malgunn_boot.ttf    msjhn_boot.ttf        segoe_slboot.ttf
jpn_boot.ttf        meiryo_boot.ttf        msyh_boot.ttf        segoen_slboot.ttf
kor_boot.ttf        meiryon_boot.ttf    msyhn_boot.ttf        wgl4_boot.ttf

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources:
bootres.dll    fr-FR

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/Resources/fr-FR:
bootres.dll.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bg-BG:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/cs-CZ:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/da-DK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/de-DE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/el-GR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-GB:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/en-US:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-ES:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/es-MX:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/et-EE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fi-FI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-CA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/fr-FR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hr-HR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/hu-HU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/it-IT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ja-JP:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ko-KR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lt-LT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/lv-LV:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nb-NO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/nl-NL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pl-PL:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-BR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/pt-PT:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/qps-ploc:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ro-RO:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/ru-RU:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sk-SK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sl-SI:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-CS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sr-Latn-RS:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/sv-SE:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/tr-TR:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/uk-UA:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-CN:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-HK:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/zh-TW:
bootmgfw.efi.mui    bootmgr.efi.mui        memtest.efi.mui

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft/Recovery:
BCD        BCD.LOG        BCD.LOG1    BCD.LOG2

/Volumes/EFI/System Volume Information:
IndexerVolumeGuid

/Volumes/EFI/Temp:
SrtTrail.log    SrtTrail.txt    bcdinfo.txt    bootfailure.txt    disklayout.txt
```

- mémoire *NVRAM


		Bloc de code:
	

MacBook-Air-de-superuser:~ superuser$ nvram -p
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>424504BC-1151-42BB-8FC0-E8279E7E51E5</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk2s2</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\861E4B38-B55D-36EE-9686-9A7B0EEE2CEE\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00
backlight-level    %fb%01
BootCampProcessorPstates    %0c%00
InstallWindowsUEFI    1
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %8f%82%ac%05%00%003%14%8485h%9c%b5
prev-lang:kbd    fr:1
previous-system-uuid    861E4B38-B55D-36EE-9686-9A7B0EEE2CEE
efi-apple-recovery    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>C8762BFB-6516-48AD-9DB8-E85E563A6482</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\APPLE\FIRMWARE\MBA71_0171_B00.fd</string></dict></array>%00
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %e2
fmm-computer-name    MacBook Air de superuser
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %8f%82%ac%05%00%00%00%003%14%8485h%9c%b5
ALS_Data    ^%0d%8a%8a%00%00%00%00
SystemAudioVolume    B
efi-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%05%1c%01%01%06%00%00%00%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%00HDf%17%00%00%00%00-j%ee%b1%82%e0%9fD%b4%86%b4%c4%a1%9a%d4%12%02%02%04%03$%00%f7%fct%be|%0b%f3I%91G%01%f4%04.hB%bc%04EBQ%11%bbB%8f%c0%e8'%9e~Q%e5%04%04%9a%00\%008%006%001%00E%004%00B%003%008%00-%00B%005%005%00D%00-%003%006%00E%00E%00-%009%006%008%006%00-%009%00A%007%00B%000%00E%00E%00E%002%00C%00E%00E%00\%00S%00y%00s%00t%00e%00m%00\%00L%00i%00b%00r%00a%00r%00y%00\%00C%00o%00r%00e%00S%00e%00r%00v%00i%00c%00e%00s%00\%00b%00o%00o%00t%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
LocationServicesEnabled    %01

*


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2017)

Je pense qu'il faut sévir contre la racine du mal-






Tu remontes le volume *EFI* par la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
```

Puis tu fais un copier-coller des 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
sudo rm -rf /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft
sudo mv /Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot ~/Desktop
```
 (une demande de *password* va s'afficher après validation de la première - commande *sudo* --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau ; dans les 5' après un premier *sudo* > pas besoin de se ré-authentifier pour un deuxième --> donc pas de demande de *password* pour la 2è commande)


la 1ère commande supprime récursivement le dossier */Volumes/EFI/EFI/Microsoft* et tout son contenu prolixe.


la 2è commande déplace le dossier */Volumes/EFI/EFI/Boot* sur ton Bureau de session (ce dossier contient un *boot_loader bootx64.efi* qui n'a rien d'un *boot_loader* Apple _sui generis_ et qui doit avoir partie liée avec Windows-10 - dans le doute je me contente dans un 1er temps de le délogger du volume *EFI* sur ton Bureau où il sera indétectable par le *boot_manager*) 

Une adresse de boot automatique pour l'*EFI* est fixée en *NVRAM*, à la rubrique *efi-boot-device*, sur le volume *Preboot disk2s2* d'un *Container APFS disk2* qui n'existe plus en tant que *disk2* > mais actuellement en tant que *disk1* suite à la suppression de l'autre *Container APFS* qui lui volait ce n° de rang. Pour corriger cette aberration > tu vas à : Menu  > Préférences Système > Disque de démarrage > tu déverrouilles le cadenas d'administration > tu sélectionnes le volume *Macintosh HD*. Ce acte de sélection va éditer en *NVRAM* l'entrée *efi-boot-device* en modifiant l'adresse de boot automatique de l'*EFI* à : *disk1s2* = le volume *Preboot* (pré-démarrage) du volume *Macintosh HD disk1s1* dans le *Container APFS disk1*.

Tu *re-démarres* une fois automatiquement pour vérifier si tu bootes bien sur *Macintosh HD*. Puis tu *re-démarres* en pressant la touche "*alt*" à partir de l'écran noir jusqu'à l'écran du *boot_manager* : tu ne devrais plus avoir de disque fantôme en concurrence de *Macintosh HD*.

=> si c'est bien le cas > tu peux déplacer à la corbeille et supprimer le dossier *Boot* de ton Bureau de session.


----------



## zengib (20 Octobre 2017)

> Je pense qu'il faut sévir contre la racine du mal


Excellent ! ou éradiquer le mal à la racine 

Tout a parfaitement fonctionné, le disque fantôme n'apparaît plus.
Par curiosité j'ai repassé les 2 commandes pour le tableau du volume *EFI* et pour celui de mémoire *NVRAM.
*
Le volume *EFI* semble propre : 


```
MacBook-Air-de-superuser:~ superuser$ ls -R /Volumes/EFI
BOOTLOG                System Volume Information
EFI                Temp

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
CAFEBEEF

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/CAFEBEEF:

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
MBA71_0171_B00.fd

/Volumes/EFI/System Volume Information:
IndexerVolumeGuid

/Volumes/EFI/Temp:
SrtTrail.log    SrtTrail.txt    bcdinfo.txt    bootfailure.txt    disklayout.txt
```

En revanche, je m'interroge sur la *NVRAM* ?

```
BootCampProcessorPstates    %0c%00

InstallWindowsUEFI    1
```
dans :

```
MacBook-Air-de-superuser:~ superuser$ nvram -p
ALS_Data    ^%0d%8a%8a%00%00%00%00
backlight-level    %09%03
BootCampProcessorPstates    %0c%00
InstallWindowsUEFI    1
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %8f%82%ac%05%00%003%14%8485h%9c%b5
prev-lang:kbd    fr:1
previous-system-uuid    861E4B38-B55D-36EE-9686-9A7B0EEE2CEE
efi-apple-recovery    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>C8762BFB-6516-48AD-9DB8-E85E563A6482</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\APPLE\FIRMWARE\MBA71_0171_B00.fd</string></dict></array>%00
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %e2
wake-failure    %01%15%0f%00
fmm-computer-name    MacBook Air de superuser
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %8f%82%ac%05%00%00%00%003%14%8485h%9c%b5
efi-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%05%1c%01%01%06%00%00%00%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%000#2%1d%00%00%00%00-j%ee%b1%82%e0%9fD%b4%86%b4%c4%a1%9a%d4%12%02%02%04%03$%00%f7%fct%be|%0b%f3I%91G%01%f4%04.hB%bc%04EBQ%11%bbB%8f%c0%e8'%9e~Q%e5%04%04%9a%00\%008%006%001%00E%004%00B%003%008%00-%00B%005%005%00D%00-%003%006%00E%00E%00-%009%006%008%006%00-%009%00A%007%00B%000%00E%00E%00E%002%00C%00E%00E%00\%00S%00y%00s%00t%00e%00m%00\%00L%00i%00b%00r%00a%00r%00y%00\%00C%00o%00r%00e%00S%00e%00r%00v%00i%00c%00e%00s%00\%00b%00o%00o%00t%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
SystemAudioVolume    B
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>424504BC-1151-42BB-8FC0-E8279E7E51E5</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk1s2</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\861E4B38-B55D-36EE-9686-9A7B0EEE2CEE\System\Library\CoreServices\boot.efi</string></dict></array>%00
LocationServicesEnabled    %01
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Octobre 2017)

Le volume *EFI* a drôlement été purgé (tu peux benner le dossier *Boot* de ton Bureau aussi). L'entrée *efi-boot-device* en *NVRAM* pointe bien désormais sur le volume *disk1s2* = le *Preboot* du *Container disk1*. 

Pour purger la *NVRAM* (sélectivement) tu as le choix entre 2 commandes :

```
sudo nvram -d InstallWindowsUEFI
```


qui supprime la variable *InstallWindowsUEFI* de la *NVRAM*


```
sudo nvram InstallWindowsUEFI=0
```


qui neutralise la variable *InstallWindowsUEFI* en lui affectant une valeur *0*

Une nouvelle commande informative :

```
nvram -p
```


devrait te confirmer l'effectuation de ton choix.


----------



## zengib (20 Octobre 2017)

J'avais bien viré de dossier *EFI,* j'ai opté pour supprimer la variable, plus de trace :

```
MacBook-Air-de-superuser:~ superuser$ nvram -p
ALS_Data    ^%0d%8a%8a%00%00%00%00
backlight-level    6%02
BootCampProcessorPstates    %0c%00
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %8f%82%ac%05%00%003%14%8485h%9c%b5
prev-lang:kbd    fr:1
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %e2
...
```

Ouf, nous en avons enfin terminé avec le curetage *Terminal* de *Windows* sur mon mac, merci à toi *macomaniac*, chirurgien pédagogue hors pair du macOS  

Le truc est que j'ai encore besoin de Windows sans être inquiété par les performances, donc je vais regarder pour monter une machine virtuelle, aurais-tu des conseils pour une solution, gratuite dans l'idéal ? hormis les ténors VMWare et Parallels .


----------

